# Nottingham University Comp. May 4th-5th



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi everyone!
We'll be holding a competition at the University of Nottingham on the 4th and 5th of May. It's being organised by all of us Notts People, so that's Me, Rob, Tim and Ryan.
Venue will be at the University, and we'll announce what room in the next couple of days. Because of where the Uni is, we'll be looking into getting catering for the event, but it depends on the pricing. Registration will open in the next couple of weeks, soon after we get the competition announced on the WCA site, hopefully this side of Easter.
The competitor limit will be quite high, as the rooms we are looking for are quite large, but the registration date will be announced probably with less than a week until it opens, so keep an eye on this thread! Also, due to not being sure if catering is an option, we're not sure what registration will cost, so again, keep an eye on the thread.

Also, good news! All events will be held!

Hope to see you all there 

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=NottinghamOpen2013

*Registration opens 12th April at 6PM, and there are only 30 spaces available! *


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 11, 2013)

oyay tis pretty close, will probably go.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 11, 2013)

The dates are mid-exam season for me, but I should be fine to go (only 3 to do)  Gogogo NRs


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 11, 2013)

Awesome. Will book off Fri and Mon tomorrow. =)


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 11, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Awesome. Will book off Fri and Mon tomorrow. =)


You don't get bank holidays off?

I will be there


----------



## angham (Mar 11, 2013)

The travel is just too cheap for me to miss this one 

Better start pyraminxing


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 11, 2013)

Will drive down!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 11, 2013)

All events? I'm not missing this one


----------



## CubeRoots (Mar 11, 2013)

YESSSS see you there!


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 11, 2013)

Not quite sure I can brave the walk to uni two consecutive days, have fun tho guys xoxox

loljk looking forward to this!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 12, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> You don't get bank holidays off?
> 
> I will be there



Bank holiday Monday? I guess I'm just booking off the Friday then.

I'll book it off when I'm not snowed in and the boss isn't annoyed that I'm snowed in.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 12, 2013)

Exam time, don't have my timetable for it yet but I'll probably be busy, so I'll give this one a miss.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 12, 2013)

will be there obv.


----------



## Florian (Mar 12, 2013)

omg, I'd love to go. I'm a huge fan of sixtysymbols   Anybody else as welll?


----------



## Crazycubemom (Mar 12, 2013)

I do love to come  if Ton won't come I'll ask Ayano to join me in Nothinghamburger


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 12, 2013)

Florian said:


> omg, I'd love to go. I'm a huge fan of sixtysymbols   Anybody else as welll?



I am - in the two years I've been studying here, I've been lectured by several of the contributors - namely Moriarty, Padilla and Merrifield


----------



## Florian (Mar 12, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> I am - in the two years I've been studying here, I've been lectured by several of the contributors - namely Moriarty, Padilla and Merrifield



OMG, padilla is my favorite, I'm so jealous. After him probably Bowley and Copeland.


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 12, 2013)

Florian said:


> OMG, padilla is my favorite, I'm so jealous. After him probably Bowley and Copeland.



He teaches half of a really good module on Lagrangian and Hamiltonian dynamics 
My only experience with Bowley is that he covered one of my lectures a couple of weeks back - he was hilarious, didn't keep to the slides and kept wanting to call people b**stards. It was an extraordinary lecture


----------



## Freddy123cubes (Mar 13, 2013)

i live bout an hour away may be able to go!!


----------



## Selkie (Mar 13, 2013)

Sure, I am up for this one


----------



## BillyRain (Mar 15, 2013)

Selkie said:


> Sure, I am up for this one



Yeeeyy Selkie. Finally I get to meet ya!


----------



## AlexByard (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh man. I am not far from Nottingham! This looks possible.  really want an official BLD time. Time to practice!


----------



## Skyplateau (Mar 17, 2013)

I'll try to come, will this be anounced on UKCA?


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes, once it's official. Once the venue is booked it will be submitted to the WCA


----------



## KongShou (Mar 17, 2013)

im actually really excited. really really excited for some reason.
edit: is there anyway to subscribe to UKCA so that i get an email for every comp that will be held in UK?


----------



## Skyplateau (Mar 17, 2013)

yes there is a button on the right hand bar just under the days to go


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 17, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Yes, once it's official. Once the venue is booked it will be submitted to the WCA



The venue should be booked by the end of the next week. Registration will open 1 week after it goes on WCA, we will post on UKCA and here as well so you don't miss it


----------



## KongShou (Mar 17, 2013)

thanks how have i not spotted this before.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 18, 2013)

I shall be there for the early events on the Saturday (and any Friday evening partying there may be). I have to leave town on the Saturday afternoon, either to avoid the русская мафия who are coming to murder me, or to visit my parents for Bank Holiday weekend (choose whichever sounds most exciting).


----------



## Ellsming (Mar 18, 2013)

Never been to a competition before, is there anything in particular I should know? Or should I just turn up with my bag o' cubes and see for myself?
Also, would you recommend entering any and all events I can? Even though I know I'll be blown out of the water in 90% of them?


----------



## Skyplateau (Mar 18, 2013)

Ellsming said:


> Never been to a competition before, is there anything in particular I should know? Or should I just turn up with my bag o' cubes and see for myself?
> Also, would you recommend entering any and all events I can? Even though I know I'll be blown out of the water in 90% of them?



you have to register, you should compete in any event you can, any time is better than no time


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 18, 2013)

Ellsming said:


> Never been to a competition before, is there anything in particular I should know? Or should I just turn up with my bag o' cubes and see for myself?
> Also, would you recommend entering any and all events I can? Even though I know I'll be blown out of the water in 90% of them?



compete in everything you can do (or at least most of the events you can do). make sure you read the regulations


----------



## BillyRain (Mar 19, 2013)

Ellsming said:


> Never been to a competition before, is there anything in particular I should know? Or should I just turn up with my bag o' cubes and see for myself?
> Also, would you recommend entering any and all events I can? Even though I know I'll be blown out of the water in 90% of them?



Take it from me... don't enter any event that you know for sure you will not make the SINGLE SOLVE CUT. Unless you don't care about being stopped and potentially embarrassed/disheartened.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 19, 2013)

Go for the fun of it. If you think that entering every event that you can will bring you the most enjoyment then go for it. Personally I prefer to just enter a few and relax and socialise the rest of the time.


----------



## Ellsming (Mar 19, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Take it from me... don't enter any event that you know for sure you will not make the SINGLE SOLVE CUT. Unless you don't care about being stopped and potentially embarrassed/disheartened.



Single solve cut? Is that a particular time you have to solve a puzzle within before they say "ay up mate, you've had enough time now." ? Would someone be able to tell me/find me a list of rough times for each event? I don't think I'm slow enough for it to be a problem in most events but I wouldn't want to be stopped mid-solve.




cube-o-holic said:


> Go for the fun of it. If you think that entering every event that you can will bring you the most enjoyment then go for it. Personally I prefer to just enter a few and relax and socialise the rest of the time.



Yeah that sounds more my thing to be honest. I'll enter the events I find most enjoyable then just spectate and chat. Do other things like puzzle-swapping and selling go on at these things?


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ellsming said:


> Single solve cut? Is that a particular time you have to solve a puzzle within before they say "ay up mate, you've had enough time now." ? Would someone be able to tell me/find me a list of rough times for each event? I don't think I'm slow enough for it to be a problem in most events but I wouldn't want to be stopped mid-solve.



Single solve limit will probably be similar to the northern ireland competion:
2x2: 1 minute
3x3: 10 minutes
4x4: 5 minutes
5x5: 8 minutes
6x6: 7 minutes
7x7: 10 minutes
Square 1: 5 minutes
Pyraminx: 1 minute
Clock: 2 minutes
Megaminx: 6 minutes
3x3 BLD: 10 minutes

Also, the judge doesn't have to stop you if, for example, youre on the 3x3 stage of your 7x7 solve at 10 minutes.



Ellsming said:


> Yeah that sounds more my thing to be honest. I'll enter the events I find most enjoyable then just spectate and chat. Do other things like puzzle-swapping and selling go on at these things?



basically when you're not competing, just walk around and talk to people/race stuff/whatever you want really


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 19, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> Single solve limit will probably be similar to the northern ireland competion:
> 2x2: 1 minute
> 3x3: 10 minutes
> 4x4: 5 minutes
> ...



They'll probably all be nearer to 10 minutes than that actually. It will be more like LO/WSMO Schedule than NIO


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 19, 2013)

What is the usual cutoff for Feet?

Edit - Wait I mean the time that if you didn't achieve on your first solve, you won't be allowed to continue. Is there a difference between that time and cutoff time?


----------



## BillyRain (Mar 19, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> Also, the judge doesn't have to stop you if, for example, youre on the 3x3 stage of your 7x7 solve at 10 minutes.



Although this may be changing. If it's a hard cut the judge has to stop you as the time will not be recorded and so it's pointless and time wasting to finish the solve. Apparently.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 19, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> What is the usual cutoff for Feet?
> 
> Edit - Wait I mean the time that if you didn't achieve on your first solve, you won't be allowed to continue. Is there a difference between that time and cutoff time?



There are 2 limits, a single solve which each of your solves must be under individually, and an average cutoff. The single solve limit applies to every solve in that event, and if you go over it's a DNF. The average cutoff is the time you need to get less than to finish your average (last 3 solves in an Ao5, last 2 in a Mo3)



BillyRain said:


> Although this may be changing. If it's a hard cut the judge has to stop you as the time will not be recorded and so it's pointless and time wasting to finish the solve. Apparently.



The new WCA regs say that single solve cutoffs must be fully enforced, as in, if you go over the limit, its a DNF. You can continue, but the result is still a DNF. I know it sucks, but it's what we have to do now


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 19, 2013)

Hooray for my 10 minute exact 7x7 official solve!


----------



## Echo Cubing (Mar 20, 2013)

Look forward to that


----------



## scotzbhoy (Mar 23, 2013)

Arrrgh, so undecided... really want to go, it's been too long since I was at a comp and I've missed the last couple, but I've got an exam on the 8th and won't have any money until the end of April, so not leaving a lot of time for booking stuff. Hm. I'll see how exam revision goes.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 23, 2013)

What's with the lack of hotels in Nottingham?


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 24, 2013)

You might want to take into account that the comp isn't particularly near Nottingham city centre. The Uni is in the Beeston area (just Google map it)


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 24, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> What's with the lack of hotels in Nottingham?



There isn't one! (a lack of, I mean)


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 25, 2013)

Just so you know, there's a Travelodge on the top end of Beeston (it's down as Nottingham Wollaton Park on the website), that's ~5 minutes drive away from the venue, or like 20-25 minutes walk


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 25, 2013)

I saw it on the map. We'll probably end up there but expensive cab ride from town if we end up there in the evenings. Unless anyone is up for Campus 14? Ah, that brings back lack of memories.


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 25, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Unless anyone is up for Campus 14? Ah, that brings back lack of memories.


Solve/average in each bar?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 25, 2013)

And a pint or double.


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 25, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> And a pint or double.


All implied


----------



## CHJ (Apr 5, 2013)

when is this going to put up on the WCA?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 5, 2013)

CHJ said:


> when is this going to put up on the WCA?



When we get the venue confirmation basically. Shouldn't be very much longer now. I'll start putting the other stuff on UKCA in the mean time.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 9, 2013)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=NottinghamOpen2013

Online now


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 9, 2013)

30 places. How quickly will they go?

I bet sub 20 mins.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 9, 2013)

This event is being heavily supported by the Nottingham Physics Society (as our speedcubing group is not affiliated with the university, it's been very difficult for us to get a venue on our own). As such we should expect their presence during the weekend, and possibly small events organised by them, with the entry fee being steep for society members who may just wanna come down and solve 3x3x3 for a bit, we should be able to facilitate that.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 9, 2013)

Might let my place go to someone else. Tim doesn't feel like going so the price has just doubled, I couldn't get the Friday off and I'm moving the week before. I guess I've got a few days to decide. Would like to visit my old lecture theatres, the possibility of campus 14 and getting to cube with awesome people is going to make the decision hard though.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 9, 2013)

haha, i think comp's scheduled to end between 7 and 7:30 on saturday, so there's potentially room for a C14 if we get on it straight after comp finish 
Don't worry about it if you've got a lot on, though


----------



## angham (Apr 9, 2013)

Due to exams, i'm not going to be able to make this one
Sorry for missing another of your comps chris


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 9, 2013)

yæ

goals n stuf (sniggle/avj):

2x2: whomqaars/sub 2.5/win
3x3: sub 9/sub 12
4x4: sub 50/sub 55
5x5: sub 1:35/sub 1:45
6x6: sub 3:10/sub 3:20
7x7: sub 5/sub 5:10
OH: sub 20/sub 25
BLD: sub 2
Feet: whomqaars
FMC: sub 45
Mega: sub 1:30/sub 1:40
Pyra: whomqaars/whomqaars
Square 1: whomqaars/whomqaars
Clock: whomqaars/whomqaars
MultiBLD: 1/2 sub 2 csch funee
4BLD: successu


----------



## KongShou (Apr 9, 2013)

only 30 places? ill be there pressing the refresh key. well then goals:
2x2: use CLL, beat my last comp
3X3: sub 15
4x4: sub 1/sub 1:10
5x5: sub 2:20/sub 2:30
6x6: sub 5
7x7: hope it arrive before the comp, sub 10
OH: sub 40
BLD: attempt
feet: 
FMC: attempt, hope sub 50 move
mega: beat last comp
pyra: beat last comp
SQ-1: learn how to solve before comp
clock: get one
multibld: googol/googol

Hi.


----------



## CubeRoots (Apr 9, 2013)

Goals sub single/average
222: 3/5
333: 14/18
444: 1:00/1:10
555: 2:00/2:10
666: 4:45/5:00
777: 9:00
mega: 2:30/2:45
pyra: 10/12
clock: 20/30
sq1: solve
fmc: 40
feet: 4:00
OH: 20/25

a medal to sell to alan would be nice


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 11, 2013)

This definitely happening now?

Need to know before booking travelz.

Goals:

222: Official PB (7 or so av)
333: Sub 20 av
444: Sub 1:30 av
555: Cut
666: Anything half decent..... LOL
777: Basically.. sub10.. and not faill
888: owait
OH: Sub 40. Learning much more LL stuff this month.
BLD: Sub 3 + Mo3
Mega: lul
Pyra: 12-13 av
MBLD: 8/8


----------



## Chilli (Apr 11, 2013)

Goals:

222: Better than last comp. 4/7
333: Using roux now, hopefully not a complete failure. 25/19
444: sub 1:20
555: sub 2:20
666: cutoff
OH: sub 40. Sub-30 single mabey?
square-1: sub-1
mega: cutoff


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 11, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> This definitely happening now?
> 
> Need to know before booking travelz.



yup 
*Be sure to set your reminders guys. Registration opens tomorrow at 6PM, and there are only 30 spaces available!*


----------



## Ollie (Apr 11, 2013)

(1/5)
333: sub 17/sub-20
444: sub 1:20/cutoff
555: sub 2:50/sub 3:00
666: sub 6:00
3BLD: NR (though unlikely)
4BLD: sub-3:45
5BLD: WR 
MultiBLD: NR (21 or 23?)
FMC: success


----------



## Username (Apr 11, 2013)

Ollie said:


> (1/5)
> 333: sub 17/sub-20
> 444: sub 1:20/cutoff
> 555: sub 2:50/sub 3:00
> ...



I love how WR is your goal xD No seriously I hope you get it! For multi you should try as many as you think you can get without failures.


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 11, 2013)

Ollie > WR


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 11, 2013)

Abit of a request... can we have multi on the same day as 3x3 please? I am only gonna do 3 and multi probably


----------



## KongShou (Apr 11, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> The competitor limit will be quite high, as the rooms we are looking for are quite large
> * there are only 30 spaces available! *



Okay...


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 11, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Abit of a request... can we have multi on the same day as 3x3 please? I am only gonna do 3 and multi probably



Heh, I panicked there for a second because the schedule has already been sketched up, don't worry, they're both on sunday.
We'll put the schedule up tomorrow during the day probably, just finishing up some adjustments on it.



KongShou said:


> Okay...



Basically we have a smaller room at the moment because of what we've been able to get, and that will only really hold about 30 people. 
We are looking into a bigger room, but we can't promise anything.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 11, 2013)

*Goals - Single/Average*
2x2 - Sub-4/Sub-7
3x3 - Sub-16/Sub-19
4x4 - Sub-1:05/Sub-1:15
5x5 - Sub-2:40
6x6 - Sub-5:00
7x7 - Sub-9:00
Pyraminx - Sub-10/Sub-13
Clock - Sub-15/Sub-20 (Get AfR)
OH - Sub-35/Sub-40
Feet - Sub-2:30/Sub-3:00 (Get AfR)
FMC - Sub-50
3BLD - Sub-3:00 (Get AfR)
MBLD - 3/3 (Get AfR)


----------



## KongShou (Apr 11, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Basically we have a smaller room at the moment because of what we've been able to get, and that will only really hold about 30 people.
> We are looking into a bigger room, but we can't promise anything.



Not complaining. happy with a comp near(ish) to me. just wishing that it could be a big comp which i have yet to go to. Again, Really looking forward to this.


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 11, 2013)

Goals:
get there somehow
3x3: WR
multi: 13/13


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 11, 2013)

Goals:

brodyquest


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 11, 2013)

Basically register even if 30 places gets reached, beacuse if they manage to get a bigger room then the limit will be increased and you will be the first ones on the waiting list.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 11, 2013)

Provisional Schedule


----------



## CHJ (Apr 12, 2013)

Goelz!!!

2x2: sub3/sub4/steal alex cube (only wittwo i like)
3x3: sub12/sub14
4x4: sub billy/sub billy
5x5: sub comp pb/sub actual (comp) pb/steal alex's cube
6x6: sub4/sub4:20
7x7: cutoff/WOOOOOOO!!!
OH: sub17/sub20
FMC: pfft sub45
BLD: sub1:20/medal
4BLD: sub10/medal
5BLD: success/all 17 events done
MBLD: pfft 8 maybe?
Feet: sub55/sub1 NR's
clock: steal ryans clock, if dan beats me again, steal his
Sq-1: sub PB/make top 6
Pyra: sub10/sub10 (i's is serious ya noe!)
mega: sub2:15/sub2:30
Bronyism: hug everyone/even ben
Pub: sozzleBLD
Mcdonalds: £12 a day
WCA: has done everything, 2nd fastest and thus proving UK is best


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah I'm not doin this. It's not worth thy long train journey. There goes my OH NRs heheh.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 12, 2013)

CHJ said:


> WCA: has done everything, 2nd fastest and thus proving UK is best



Hmm that's a point, I need to practice bigBLD again  Thanks for reminding me :b

Remember, registration opens at 6pm tonight!


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hmm.
222: 5/6
333: 20/21 (optimistic as ever)
444: 1:15/1:25
555: 2:30/3:00
666/777: depends if i can get cubes before then/borrow one for a solve on the day, lol. Done a bit of simcube practise 
333oh: 40/50
333fm: 45
333bf: success
333ft: average maybe? depends if i get chance to feet!practise before then
pyra: lol/lol
mega: 2:00/2:10
sq-1: 50/60
clock: 8.5/9.5 (hopefully climb a couple more places in single ranking)
333mbf: 2 or 3 if i practise BLD
444bf/555bf: probably not, requires much practise time i don't have. Determined to have them both down by UKO13, though


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 12, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Yeah I'm not doin this. It's not worth thy long train journey. There goes my OH NRs heheh.



butbutbut plzplzplz


----------



## Freddy123cubes (Apr 12, 2013)

Nah.... i might not go to this one, considring the number of spaces, and I can only go on the sunday, I may have to give this one a miss, maybe..... maybe not.
GAHHH, i seriously wanted to get top 5 pyra averages!!!!!!!!!!!! (I average 7 secs now)


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 12, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> butbutbut plzplzplz



See you at cambridge

pleeeeeeeeeeeeassse


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 12, 2013)

5BLD said:


> See you at cambridge
> 
> pleeeeeeeeeeeeassse



maybz


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 12, 2013)

1 min left. I don't think I'm entering. I'll have to wait for Cambridge =(


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 12, 2013)

Registration is now open!
Be sure to register quickly!

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=NottinghamOpen2013


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 12, 2013)

Yay! I'm in!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 12, 2013)

Don't think I'll be able to go to this one, so I'll save a space.

Cambridge: Probably


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 12, 2013)

Good news! We've managed to get a bigger room for the competition, and so we're increasing the limit on registration to 70 people!
All of you who were panicking about getting a space, that's not going to be a problem anymore


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 12, 2013)

At the current rate with the new capacity, registration will still fill up in 40 minutes!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 12, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Good news! We've managed to get a bigger room for the competition, and so we're increasing the limit on registration to 70 people!
> All of you who were panicking about getting a space, that's not going to be a problem anymore



Just to get this on the most recent page.

We still have spaces in registration for people, the limit has been raised to 70 people.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 12, 2013)

I wanted a smaller competition D:

owell dontmind really

who was first registration?


----------



## KongShou (Apr 12, 2013)

yay! big comp!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 12, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> who was first registration?



Me, then you, then joey



KongShou said:


> yay! big comp!



Hopefully! Not many people still singing up though, I think the prospect of less places may have put some people off registering. There's still time though


----------



## KongShou (Apr 12, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Me, then you, then joey
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully! Not many people still singing up though, I think the prospect of less places may have put some people off registering. There's still time though



Dont worry, theres still plently of time. im sure there will be lots of people who are interested.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 12, 2013)

Time to change my mind then


----------



## NevinsCPH (Apr 12, 2013)

Yay for not winning the registration race. I'll register, though its very likely I'm not coming. If I'm coming, it will probably be only Sunday where there's multi.


----------



## KongShou (Apr 13, 2013)

anyone feel like sharing a room?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 13, 2013)

registration is still open

i am disappoint


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 13, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> registration is still open
> 
> i am disappoint



It will stay open until its full up (70 people) or we get to the comp :b


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 13, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> It will stay open until its full up (70 people) or we get to the comp :b



I meant, registration is not full. i am disappoint


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 13, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> I meant, registration is not full. i am disappoint



Indeed. There's a few people I expect to come who haven't signed up yet... Kirjava? Escher? Selkie? 

b joking)

There are still 30 places up for grabs, if people are worrying about spare spaces.


----------



## CHJ (Apr 14, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Indeed. There's a few people I expect to come who haven't signed up yet... Kirjava? Escher? Selkie?
> 
> b joking)
> 
> There are still 30 places up for grabs, if people are worrying about spare spaces.



inb4 no one else signs up lolololol


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 15, 2013)

doing 3,4,5,2,3b,3o,3fm and pyra for lols


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 15, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> There's a few people I expect to come who haven't signed up yet... Kirjava? Escher? Selkie?



I let Selkie know when the registration opened. I suppose he can't make it.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 15, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> I let Selkie know when the registration opened. I suppose he can't make it.



Changed my number Adam, I'll msg you the new one.

And registered.....

Cannot wait all, its been too long....


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 15, 2013)

yay, selkz


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 15, 2013)

Selkie said:


> Changed my number Adam, I'll msg you the new one.
> 
> And registered.....
> 
> Cannot wait all, its been too long....



 You may have just slightly made my day


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 15, 2013)

Selkie said:


> And registered.....
> Cannot wait all, its been too long....



Excellent news


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 15, 2013)

Now I want to go even more. If the move goes well the weekend after next and there are still spaces Ill do my best to be there.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 15, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> doing 3,4,5,2,3b,3o,3fm and *pyra *for lols



moar +16


----------



## CHJ (Apr 15, 2013)

Selkie said:


> Changed my number Adam, I'll msg you the new one.
> 
> And registered.....
> 
> Cannot wait all, its been too long....



this  yup its been way too long fellow sq-1 fail scrambler


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 16, 2013)

All of this makes me smile.


----------



## Escher (Apr 16, 2013)

Can't go, 2x 100% weighted assessments and one 70% on the 7th and 8th...


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 16, 2013)

I can't believe you're putting your future before cubing.

What the hell, man?!


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 16, 2013)

Escher said:


> Can't go, 2x 100% weighted assessments and one 70% on the 7th and 8th...



Unacceptable


----------



## NevinsCPH (Apr 16, 2013)

Going on Sunday or not going at all. Hate to miss them even cubes.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 17, 2013)

Well I had better start practicing some puzzles I haven't picked up in a while and start looking at setting some goals.

Looking forward to seeing all you too


----------



## Ollie (Apr 17, 2013)

New cubes bought, train tickets on the way and accommodation sorted


----------



## timelonade (Apr 19, 2013)

excellenté


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 19, 2013)

Ollie said:


> New cubes bought, train tickets on the way and accommodation sorted



orite I just realized I haven't got train tickets yet

brb


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 19, 2013)

On saturday after the comp callum & I will be going to Pit & Pendulum for drinks - s'a fun place, and it's near the train station.

Join us if you're cool.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 19, 2013)

I thought the cool kids do campus 14.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 19, 2013)

That's just for people who think they're cool.



ben1996123 said:


> orite I just realized I haven't got train tickets yet
> 
> brb



did you learn CLL yet?


----------



## Freddy123cubes (Apr 19, 2013)

See you guys on the sunday..... hopefully my broken finger will heal by then


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 19, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> That's just for people who think they're cool.
> 
> 
> 
> did you learn CLL yet?



no

x' R' F R U' R U2 y' R U' R' B' R2

i knew that last comp but its so horrible that i dont use it sometimes


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 19, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> no
> 
> x' R' F R U' R U2 y' R U' R' B' R2
> 
> i knew that last comp but its so horrible that i dont use it sometimes



put headlights on left:
z' U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U'

Now you do.


----------



## Username (Apr 19, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> put headlights on left:
> z' U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U'
> 
> Now you do.



or F R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D R (i think)


----------



## Ellsming (Apr 19, 2013)

I recently applied for multiple events at this but later found out I would probably only be able to attend one of the days (most likely the Sunday), meaning I won't be able to take part in events on the other day. Will this be a problem? :/


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 19, 2013)

Ellsming said:


> I recently applied for multiple events at this but later found out I would probably only be able to attend one of the days (most likely the Sunday), meaning I won't be able to take part in events on the other day. Will this be a problem? :/



It's not a problem if you can't take part in stuff. If you send an email to the organisers saying your name and the events you can't do/want removed from your registration we will do that for you.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 19, 2013)

All booked into the Holiday Inn, appears to be less than a mile from the venue but I could be wrong. Looking forward to it all though I need to start practicing some 'rusty' puzzles a bit more


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 19, 2013)

The holiday inn is in the city centre, right? If so, you're like a 10 minute drive/one bus ride away from the venue


----------



## Ollie (Apr 20, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> On saturday after the comp callum & I will be going to Pit & Pendulum for drinks - s'a fun place, and it's near the train station.
> 
> Join us if you're cool.



What about Spanky van Dykes?


----------



## Ollie (Apr 20, 2013)

Can I be registered for Clock as well please?


----------



## CubeRoots (Apr 20, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> On saturday after the comp callum & I will be going to Pit & Pendulum for drinks - s'a fun place, and it's near the train station.
> 
> Join us if you're cool.



I don't think I can because i'm not cool


----------



## NevinsCPH (Apr 22, 2013)

Not going, can un-register.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 22, 2013)

NevinsCPH said:


> Not going, can un-register.



Done 
It will be a shame not to have you.


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 23, 2013)

NevinsCPH said:


> Not going, can un-register.



This makes me sad.


----------



## Claire86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi, I have just registered for this but have never competed before. My cube is stickerless, would I need one with stickers? I have it in my head you can't compete with a stickerless cube but I'm not sure if that's right?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 23, 2013)

Claire86 said:


> Hi, I have just registered for this but have never competed before. My cube is stickerless, would I need one with stickers? I have it in my head you can't compete with a stickerless cube but I'm not sure if that's right?



Yep, unfortunately you can't use a stickerless cube in a competition. You would need one with stickers and a single colour of plastic.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 23, 2013)

You will need a non stickerless cube to compete with. It is likely you will be able to borrow one from some kind individual (there're loads of them).

Alternatively puzl.co.uk stock most Dayan cubes last time I checked and they typically get cubes out to the UK within 3 days.


----------



## Claire86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Cool, thank you! I'll try to get hold of one but good know I might be able to borrow one if I don't get one in time. thanks


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't know if anyone has made any plans for a Friday meet-up yet, but I'd like to suggest we head out to Mooch bar, on campus? Being on campus, and campus being about 15-20 minutes from the city centre, it'll give people a firm idea of where the competition is. It's also a pretty chilled out place, seems like the sort of place where these things happen. 
I have Billy and Callum stopping with me during the weekend, and we'll rock up when we can  it'll be my last day of lectures, so the bar definitely feels in order


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 24, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> I don't know if anyone has made any plans for a Friday meet-up yet, but I'd like to suggest we head out to Mooch bar, on campus? Being on campus, and campus being about 15-20 minutes from the city centre, it'll give people a firm idea of where the competition is. It's also a pretty chilled out place, seems like the sort of place where these things happen.
> I have Billy and Callum stopping with me during the weekend, and we'll rock up when we can  it'll be my last day of lectures, so the bar definitely feels in order



This


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 24, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> I don't know if anyone has made any plans for a Friday meet-up yet, but I'd like to suggest we head out to Mooch bar, on campus? Being on campus, and campus being about 15-20 minutes from the city centre, it'll give people a firm idea of where the competition is. It's also a pretty chilled out place, seems like the sort of place where these things happen.
> I have Billy and Callum stopping with me during the weekend, and we'll rock up when we can  it'll be my last day of lectures, so the bar definitely feels in order



I might turn up, It's entirely likely that I'll be sorting out some last minute stuff and I also want a decent amount of sleep, but I can probably hang around for a bit. The only problem I can see is that because mooch is quite popular, there might be quite a bit of unwanted attention XD.
Also, If anyone turns up on Friday and wants to know where the comp is on campus, I'll be happy to show you there. I don't have any lectures on a Friday, so I'll be free all day.


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 24, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I might turn up, It's entirely likely that I'll be sorting out some last minute stuff and I also want a decent amount of sleep, but I can probably hang around for a bit. The only problem I can see is that because mooch is quite popular, there might be quite a bit of unwanted attention XD.
> Also, If anyone turns up on Friday and wants to know where the comp is on campus, I'll be happy to show you there. I don't have any lectures on a Friday, so I'll be free all day.



Lul... love it when cubers try to say that they don't love public attention >.<


----------



## CHJ (Apr 24, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Lul... love it when cubers try to say that they don't love public attention >.<



public! non-cubers! 

HOAR TIEMZ!!!


----------



## Selkie (May 1, 2013)

Unfortunately I am going to have to cancel my attendance to this one. Gutted, but I have a very urgent project at work, and with the deadline looming I am going to have to devote my weekend to it.

I will, however, be registering for Cambridge and look forward to seeing you all there.

Apologies


----------



## Kirjava (May 1, 2013)

phooey


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 1, 2013)

Selkie said:


> Unfortunately I am going to have to cancel my attendance to this one. Gutted, but I have a very urgent project at work, and with the deadline looming I am going to have to devote my weekend to it.
> 
> I will, however, be registering for Cambridge and look forward to seeing you all there.
> 
> Apologies



This makes me sad 
Hope to see you soon!
I've removed your registration as well.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 1, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> I don't know if anyone has made any plans for a Friday meet-up yet, but I'd like to suggest we head out to Mooch bar, on campus? Being on campus, and campus being about 15-20 minutes from the city centre, it'll give people a firm idea of where the competition is. It's also a pretty chilled out place, seems like the sort of place where these things happen.
> I have Billy and Callum stopping with me during the weekend, and we'll rock up when we can  it'll be my last day of lectures, so the bar definitely feels in order



OK so doing this yeah? If everyone who has comp timers can bring them along as well, then we can sort out who has them and who is going to bring them to the venue etc. So that's Tim, Ryan, me, Rob, LAURENCE and anyone who feels helpful. Shall we say 7pm for that by the bottom of the Portland stairs? Or later? I don't mind really but we need all the timers+displays in 1 place so we can redistribute. I might stick around for a bit afterwards as well depending on how much coursework I have left


----------



## timelonade (May 1, 2013)

Sounds perfect, I will bring my box of joy


----------



## Kirjava (May 1, 2013)

I will be around notts from like 1:30-5ish on friday.


----------



## ryanj92 (May 1, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> OK so doing this yeah? If everyone who has comp timers can bring them along as well, then we can sort out who has them and who is going to bring them to the venue etc. So that's Tim, Ryan, me, Rob, LAURENCE and anyone who feels helpful. Shall we say 7pm for that by the bottom of the Portland stairs? Or later? I don't mind really but we need all the timers+displays in 1 place so we can redistribute. I might stick around for a bit afterwards as well depending on how much coursework I have left


Yes, this sounds good! We'll definitely be able to make that  and 7pm sounds fine.


----------



## CubeRoots (May 2, 2013)

i'ma be later than 7 i'm afraid, probably more like 9/10, but i will be coming dw (with timing stuff)


----------



## ryanj92 (May 3, 2013)

Just to clarify, there'll be people in the Mooch bar on campus from ~6pm onwards. If you're in the city centre, you can get a 36 or Y36 bus from there to the university north entrance (first stop after the QMC), then follow signposts on campus to the Portland Building. Mooch is on the bottom floor 
Looking forward to this weekend, guys


----------



## ben1996123 (May 3, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> Just to clarify, there'll be people in the Mooch bar on campus from ~6pm onwards. If you're in the city centre, you can get a 36 or Y36 bus from there to the university north entrance (first stop after the QMC), then follow signposts on campus to the Portland Building. Mooch is on the bottom floor
> Looking forward to this weekend, guys



okso ill try and find it

might be there at like 8:30-9:00ish

hopefully I don't fail 2x2 tomorrœ


----------



## KongShou (May 3, 2013)

HELP! I need somewhere to stay on saturday. I was gonna stay at a friend who study at nottingham but just then he told me that he is going back to china tomorrow. Im underage so i cant stay in a hotel. Anyone have any spare room for me to stay? by spare room i mean a sofa or anything. anything!


----------



## Mollerz (May 4, 2013)

Ollie Frost 8:54.80 5BLD, 3rd in the world.

Not even NR.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 4, 2013)

Ollie 5bld 8:54 safety.
3rd in the world


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 4, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> Ollie Frost 8:54.80 5BLD, 3rd in the world.
> 
> Not even NR.



Nice one Ollie!


----------



## 5BLD (May 4, 2013)

Yes ollie!! Toobad about 3bld tho :/
No one even sub-1


----------



## kinch2002 (May 4, 2013)

Ollie 4bld 3:45 
Mollerz won't ninja me this time


----------



## Mollerz (May 4, 2013)

Not even NR.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 4, 2013)

okso I suck at 2x2

at least I didn't get 1,1,4 again (almost though !)


----------



## Kirjava (May 4, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> okso I suck at 2x2



ಠ_ಠ


----------



## ben1996123 (May 4, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> ಠ_ಠ



Only 1 sub 3 average, 1 sub 2 single, didn't win = bad

Maybe I would do better if I stopped caring about 2x2

Also the scramble on my 1.66 was almost the same as the one I got 1.83 on at uko (if not exactly the same).


----------



## ben1996123 (May 5, 2013)

Okso 0/2 multi yæ

Carum is doing 7, Ollie is doing 21 I think


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 5, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> Okso 0/2 multi yæ
> 
> Carum is doing 7, Ollie is doing 21 I think



Yup. Also Billy is doing 8


----------



## ben1996123 (May 5, 2013)

Ollie 14/21, 50:00


----------



## ben1996123 (May 5, 2013)

CARUM 4BLD DNF BY 3 CORNERS LOLOLOLO


----------



## etshy (May 5, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Ollie 5bld 8:54 safety.
> 3rd in the world



That's Great Ollie  But I'm sure he can Sub-WR , may be next competition


----------



## Ollie (May 5, 2013)

Breandan Vallance wins NO2013 with an average of 9.65s  swag


----------



## Username (May 5, 2013)

Congratulations Breandan!

Now, everybody upload every single video you took, and write some DYK's


----------



## 5BLD (May 5, 2013)

Well done everyone! Good work billy with the multi and thom OH


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 5, 2013)

What did Billy get in MBLD?


----------



## ben1996123 (May 5, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> What did Billy get in MBLD?



6/8

fmc scramble: B2 D' U L2 D2 F' D B' F R' B2 R' B2 D L' U R2 F2 R'

my sowooshun:

Xcross: L U' L2 F' R2 F' L
F2L 2: B' U' B
F2L 3: U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L
F2L 4: y U2 R U' R' U R U R'
OLL: U r U' r2 U r2 U r2 U' r


----------



## Robert-Y (May 5, 2013)

Just one from me:

DYK... magic has returned and is now an awesome event (thanks to me)


----------



## Mollerz (May 5, 2013)

DYK:

Swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag


----------



## joey (May 6, 2013)

Swag? #yolo


----------



## Ollie (May 6, 2013)

My 4BLD success
My 5BLD DNF
CHJ winning 3BLD solves
Rob Yau sub-1:00 Ao5 Megaminx (give me a PM with your email and I'll send you the video for your channel  )

Thank you for the nice comments on the 555bf success, and to all my judges and cool people from the whole weekend  It went very smoothly!


----------



## CubeRoots (May 6, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 6/8
> 
> fmc scramble: B2 D' U L2 D2 F' D B' F R' B2 R' B2 D L' U R2 F2 R'



and mine: DNF (insertion fael)

but here is what I got and I've added optimal insertions...

U' R2 L U' L2 F2 // 2x2x2 and some pair
B' (1) L B L' B2 // pseudo 2x2x3 and more pair
U2 L' U2 F U F' // pseudo F2L-1 and pairs
L U L' U' B' U2 // EO and EP (leave 4 corners)

(1): F2 U' B U F2 U' (2) B' U
(2): D' B' U' B D B' U B

cancels 5 moves and gives 34 move solution. 

DYKs to follow


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 6, 2013)

DYK:
...Megaminx J-perms blow Daniel's mind?
...Sub-1 Megaminx Average FINALLY!
...6 Failed bigBLDs, 3 failed 3BLDs and didn't even attempt multi?
...And I'm now on a 17 BLD DNF streak?
...This comp has shown me that organising need not be stressful...
...Especially when people are actually helpful!
...I got 16 PBs (17 but 4avg twice)!...
...And I still suck at 3x3?
...I have no idea how I got my great 5x5 average?
...I had 7x7 NR average for about 5 minutes?
...And I surprisingly only had 2 oblique pops in the entire Mo3?
...Frisbee is fun?
...BV is a walking machine?
...The porter for the venue was awesome, he kept the door open by putting a bin in the way?
...We finished early on saturday, but late on sunday because everything got delayed by my 2nd 5BLD atttempt (yeah, sorry about that guys :| )?
...Having a long time for lunch on both days is really nice...
...Especially when it means people have time to do multi and not run over into the next event?
...Quite a few people didn't turn up?
...And in some cases, this was a bit of a shame?
...Organising consecutive comps was... Interesting?
...Callum hates swag?
...Conor got 3 AfRs?
...Team Thom?
...The plan for feet was to get people to judge those who wouldn't get an average to start things off...
...Which would have worked, but then both the people we tried made the cutoff >_> !
...No comp pizza actually worked out quite nicely?
...Magic racing is probably a /really/ bad idea?
...WHERE WAS TIM!?!?!?!?!??!?! D:<
...I have now organised 1/3 of my comps, and I think it's probably time for a bit of a break from it?
...Can't wait until the next one!

I had a great weekend, and it was good to meet up with some people again. Hopefully I'll see some of you who had to drop out at the next one.
Thanks so much to Ryan and Rob for helping me run the comp, and to BV, for helping me out with data entry and scrambling loads. I had a really great weekend, and I hope everyone else did as well!
Also, I think I'm going to give organising a rest for a couple of months now, but I'm sure I'll do another comp at some point, so keep an eye out 


Also: Footage. Who has my NR mega avg on camera? Can you get it to me somehow please.
Callum, do you want me to upload your feet solves?


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 6, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> ...Conor got 3 AfRs?


Well they're pretty easy to get when no one in the continent had even set a time before.. 
Thank you Chris for organising such a great comp!


----------



## etshy (May 6, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> Well they're pretty easy to get when no one in the continent had even set a time before..
> Thank you Chris for organising such a great comp!



Finally an African on the forum , I thought I was alone here  
in which events did you get Afrs  ?


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 6, 2013)

etshy said:


> Finally an African on the forum , I thought I was alone here
> in which events did you get Afrs  ?


Hello! I thought I was alone too Clock and Feet, I intended to get 3bld as well but unfortunately they were DNFs. Get yoself down to a comp!


----------



## etshy (May 6, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> Hello! I thought I was alone too Clock and Feet, I intended to get 3bld as well but unfortunately they were DNFs. Get yoself down to a comp!



Great job  
well the nearest comp to me is in Dubai , in just 1 a week I guess and I'm having my finals right now  
I don't think I will be able to attend any competition in the near future , not before 2014 I guess :/ 
but that's not bad , I need to get my times down to SUB1 on 3BLD and SUB10 on 4BLD before competing  what do you average on 3BLD btw ?
I'm really happy to find another african here , that's very nice actually


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 6, 2013)

etshy said:


> Great job
> well the nearest comp to me is in Dubai , in just 1 a week I guess and I'm having my finals right now
> I don't think I will be able to attend any competition in the near future , not before 2014 I guess :/
> but that's not bad , I need to get my times down to SUB1 on 3BLD and SUB10 on 4BLD before competing  what do you average on 3BLD btw ?
> I'm really happy to find another african here , that's very nice actually



Oh I see, yeah it's a lot easier for me to attend comps because I live in the UK now, there really needs to be competitions in Africa Wow, you're a lot better than me I have catching up to do! My pb is 1:59 but I usually average about 2:30..
Great to meet you!


----------



## etshy (May 6, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> Oh I see, yeah it's a lot easier for me to attend comps because I live in the UK now, there really needs to be competitions in Africa Wow, you're a lot better than me I have catching up to do! My pb is 1:59 but I usually average about 2:30..
> Great to meet you!



no I average the same as you on 3BLD now  PB 1:52  but I will begin practicing again in the summer , I'm honestly not interested except in Bldsolving  
and yes we need more comp in Africa , and we need A WCA delegate too , to make it easier to organize comps 
Great to meet you too


----------



## applemobile (May 6, 2013)




----------



## Chilli (May 6, 2013)

Did you know:

I faeld at roux, and didn't get any PBs for 3x3?
Nevins didn't turn up so we couldn't attach keychain cubes to his earrings?
I had no parity in ANY of the sq1 scrambles in the first round?
Ollie's 5BLD success wasn't even NR?
Dan hit Martin Berger in the head with the 3x3 scrambles?
My ShengShou 6x6 and 7x7 didn't pop at all, but my 5x5 popped twice?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 6, 2013)

CHJ Feet average NR


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 6, 2013)

Results are up!


----------



## ryanj92 (May 6, 2013)

DYK:
- Having Callum and Billy here was much fun. 
- CHJ got drunk on Friday, attempted sozzle2BLD and got bored during memo xD
- I've now eaten dinner in Mooch for five consecutive days.
- So many weird/impressed/etc. looks in Mooch over the course of the weekend.
- 2nd in clock and now in global top 40, but both my clock averages had two 7's and an 8. First round had a 12 and an 11, final had a 12 and a DNF 9. >.>
- Swag.
- First BLD success, on 4th comp attempt  came 4th by ~4 minutes xD
- PB Mega Ao5 in the final 
- CHJ's Mega U-Perms and BLD gestures are fun to watch 
- Had to teach people clock notation so that we actually had scramblers for the final xD
- Roughly 6 working displays at any point during the weekend...
- Really need to work on addressing large groups of people...
- Laurence still has my t-shirt 
- Failing hard at 7 man factory solving, I think our best was 27-28?
- Random european guy asked us for wording/romance advice on the way home??
- Moar swag.
- ~75 year age gap between youngest and oldest competitors xD
- Unexpected feet mean and 555 average yay, the former slowed down the comp a bit, but I won't be doing feet again anytime soon, dw. :b
- Now last in the UK for MBLD after Billy and CHJ selfishly got decent results  (well done guys)
- BLD magic racing! (videos to follow :b)
- 'La Giaconda' is now F-Perm, according to Dan xD

Thanks to Chris who did the majority of the organisation for the competition. Three comps in and I'm still learning the ropes and stuff, but I aim to be more useful next time, haha! Sorry for any inadequacies over the weekend. 
Taking a break from cubing between now and at least the end of the exam period, so no Cambridge for me, but possibly Manchester comp if that goes ahead, and if not, then definitely UKO13.
Cheers for an awesome weekend guys, and I'll see you all soon


----------



## ben1996123 (May 7, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> yæ
> 
> goals n stuf (sniggle/avj):
> 
> ...



2x2: nopony/neinfael/neinfael
3x3: nein/11.27
4x4: 47.80/nein (55.02)
5x5: 1:33/1:44
6x6: nein/nein
7x7: 4:29/4:47 lol, both pbs by a lot
OH: 18.75/21.94
BLD: dnfs everywáár
feet: 3:39 lol
FMC: 36 yae pllskip
megaminx: nein/nein
pyraminx: nopony/nopony
sqaar1: nopony/nopony
clock: nopony/nopony
murtibrind: nein dnf
4bld: nein dnf by 3 edges and dnf by everything because bored during memo


----------



## Noahaha (May 7, 2013)

Congrats Ollie!


----------



## Ollie (May 7, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Congrats Ollie!



Thank you Noah, I'm excited to meet you in Cambridge!


----------



## Robert-Y (May 7, 2013)

I've taken someone's square-1 by accident, it's an mf8 I believe. White/yellow for top/bottom, red/orange for front/back. It's kinda tight but still decent. I can take photos of the puzzle if you're not sure if it's yours.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 7, 2013)




----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 7, 2013)

Well done guys, some interesting results for me to read . Good job especially on all the NRs, Ollie's bigBLDs, and the people who didn't fail MBLD (get yourself together Ollie damnit you noob). Also well done to Spef for getting pretty good at bigcubes, but what happened on 3x3? I thought you would destroy my official average.

Looking forward to Cambridge, comps are a lot more fun if you have the free time to actually go to them.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 7, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Also well done to Spef for getting pretty good at bigcubes, but what happened on 3x3? I thought you would destroy my official average..



You're not the only one who expected that either XD
3x3 can go away :<

At least 3x3 is pretty much guaranteed to be at every comp, so it shouldn't be long before I start doing well at it in comp :b


----------



## KongShou (May 8, 2013)

KongShou said:


> only 30 places? ill be there pressing the refresh key. well then goals:
> 2x2: use CLL, beat my last comp
> 3X3: sub 15
> 4x4: sub 1/sub 1:10
> ...


2x2: yes, got into the final! yay!
3x3: also yes, did not see this coming, not consistently sub 15 at all, also got into the final!
4x4: no sub 1 single, missed sub 1:10 average by one second lol
5x5: yes, cube somehow decided to be amazing just before the comp. (now it sucks) 
6x6: also yes, very low 4 mins. got an mo3!
7x7: didnt compete
oh: 33s avg! got into the final. Did not see this coming.
BLD: still cant do this
feet:
FMC: DNFed by one move! would have been 49 moves! wrote R instead of R'
mega: now avg 2:30 so still room for improvement
Pyra:yes
SQ1: still cant solve
clock: stlll dont have one
multibld: yes

MOAR comps Chris! any anyone else whos likely to organise one. 

hi.


----------



## KongShou (May 8, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> DYK:
> - Roughly 6 working displays at any point during the weekend...



lol so true.


----------



## ryanj92 (May 8, 2013)

Just gonna leave this here... :b


----------



## Ollie (May 8, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> ...and the people who didn't fail MBLD (get yourself together Ollie damnit you noob)



Shush, just be happy that you're ahead of me in the rankings!

By the way, has anyone still got the video of the end of my multi?



Ollie said:


> (1/5)
> 333: sub 17/sub-20
> 444: sub 1:20/cutoff
> 555: sub 2:50/sub 3:00
> ...



Haha, forgot I did this.

333: no/no
444: no/yes but got bored
555: nono
666: yaaa
3BLD: aahh poo
4BLD: FU.....
5BLD: nah
MultiBLD: nah
FMC: overslept


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 8, 2013)

Ollie said:


> By the way, has anyone still got the video of the end of my multi?


I recorded your last three cubes or so..


----------



## Ollie (May 8, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> I recorded your last three cubes or so..



Could I possibly ask you to send me the video? Even if it is a fail


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 8, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Could I possibly ask you to send me the video? Even if it is a fail


Yeah sure I'll try sending it to you now


----------



## ben1996123 (May 8, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Could I possibly ask you to send me the video? Even if it is a fail



I got your last 3, showing solved/unsolved and stuff as well, so I can send that if you want if you can't get anyone elses for some reason


----------



## Ollie (May 8, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> I got your last 3, showing solved/unsolved and stuff as well, so I can send that if you want if you can't get anyone elses for some reason



This sounds like what I was hoping for! Thanks, I'll PM you



DuffyEdge said:


> Yeah sure I'll try sending it to you now



Thanks!


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 9, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Thanks!


Kein problem, although I'm fairly certain Ben had a better angle. Oh well


----------



## BillyRain (May 9, 2013)

DYK:

...Ryan's hospitality was superb.
...CHJ + Alcohol = LOL
...Ireland 444.. 1:11pb.... Notts 444... no cut.
...Need to mod 4x4... lock up on Z-Perm cost me cut by 1 second.
...AGAIN missed out on 2x2 2nd round by 0.3 of a second.
...Mooch is da place to be.
...BV loves bread.
...21 Idle cubers in room... me still get singled out for judging.... jus sayin...
...Dan almost decapitates oldest competitor.
...No Nevins 
...CW needs to spend some time on BLD lol. 
...Ollie = God.... but everyone knew that ooready
...Actually got female attention in pub because cubing... shame the least attractive took a liking to me and c**k blocked her friend... pfft.
...CHJ cubed too loudly on coach and got told off by some snobby girl. I told her the engine is a bit loud too.
...Yey for 2 podium. Only expected one if I was lucky. 
...2 tiny mistakes cost me gold. But meh. 
...Fed up with averaging just above cuts. Lots of practice this month.
...Laurence spending loads money on cab to get there in time for FMC and then DNF.
...Carrum can do sleep delayed BLD. Me can only remember corners. 
...Orrsum weekend. Love you all. Specially...... SWAG


----------



## NevinsCPH (May 11, 2013)

Gutted that I missed this. Would love to join if there are any comps happening in Manchester.


----------



## Chilli (May 11, 2013)

Chilli said:


> Goals:
> 222: Better than last comp. 4/7
> 333: Using roux now, hopefully not a complete failure. 25/19
> 444: sub 1:20
> ...



222: nope/yes
333: yes/yes
444: double parity says nooooo
555: nope nope nopey nope nope
666: yes!
OH: yep/nope
sq1: very
mega: yep


----------



## BillyRain (May 11, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> This definitely happening now?
> 
> Need to know before booking travelz.
> 
> ...



222: Fail
333: First evar sub20 average. 1st round was berrer than 2nd. Lol DNF.
444: HUGE FAIL. Missed cut by 1 second. Lock up on z-perm. Have since modded cube.
555: Fail... 
666: DNF hahahahahahahahahahahahaha.
777: 9:54 harharhar
888: This event was cancelled last minute.
OH: LOL.. did I ****.
BLD: 2:38 + Podium. Great success.
Mega: LUL
Pyra: 14... meh
MBLD: 6/8, Silver. Two little mistakes costing me Gold and ranking. Meh.


----------



## ryanj92 (May 12, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> Hmm.
> 222: 5/6, 333: 20/21 (optimistic as ever), 444: 1:15/1:25, 555: 2:30/3:00, 666/777: depends if i can get cubes before then/borrow one for a solve on the day, lol. Done a bit of simcube practise , 333oh: 40/50, 333fm: 45, 333bf: success, 333ft: average maybe? depends if i get chance to feet!practise before then, pyra: lol/lol, mega: 2:00/2:10, sq-1: 50/60, clock: 8.5/9.5 (hopefully climb a couple more places in single ranking), 333mbf: 2 or 3 if i practise BLD, 444bf/555bf: probably not, requires much practise time i don't have. Determined to have them both down by UKO13, though



222: 4.69/6.11, 333: 19/20, 444: 1:06/1:14, 555: 2:28/2:43, 666: 5:30, 777: DNF (>10), 333oh: 43/53, 333fm: 51, 333bf: 6:30, 333ft: 2:36/2:56, pyra: 13/17, mega: 1:55/1:58, sq1: 50/no, clock: 7.5/9, 333mbf: 1/2, 444/555bf: lolno

Managed to hit almost all my goals, just not 222, 333oh, 333fm, sq-1 average


----------

